
Stalin's Rope Roads (2013) - nerdponx
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/08/stalins-rope-roads/100577/
======
dmitriid
These were quite common across many cities and towns in the USSR. The purposes
were quite varied: get people to an attraction, offer a scenic route, serve as
a shortcut between a residential and an industrial area, serve as an
alternative route to public transport.

Here are the remains of one such road in my home city of Chisinau, Moldova:
[http://wikimapia.org/7913907/ru/Верхняя-станция-канатной-
дор...](http://wikimapia.org/7913907/ru/Верхняя-станция-канатной-
дороги#/photo/907449)

------
TomMarius
The machines that power these are old and incredibly huge. And the cabins look
like they will fall apart mid-trip - it took a lot of courage to step inside,
but the locals say it's OK. I recommend the place to everyone, Georgia is
awesome.

~~~
pram
It also looked dilapidated when it was new haha.

------
stcredzero
The cable cars, the terminal buildings, and the first dozen or so pictures --
If you removed the people, it would look like an industrial inflected sequel
to _Myst._

------
ohiovr
Looks like a soviet dystopian version of Pittsburgh, as if it weren't bad
enough already.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640214)

~~~
JetSpiegel
This is a different site with a different author, but it's the same article.
Blogspam?

Here is the original(?) link:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/08/stalins-rope-
roads...](https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/08/stalins-rope-
roads/100577/)

------
AlexB138
That river rock mosaic is gorgeous. Interesting juxtaposition. Such a
beautiful medium portraying two men responsible for such a staggering amount
of suffering.

Really fantastic photos.

------
mpak_
I was here. Miss you Toma.

------
jandrese
Does Russia have a national paint shortage? So much of this stuff would look
100x better with just a little cleaning/rust removal and repainting. Almost
every picture in that album shows something that should have been repainted 20
years ago to inhibit rust formation.

~~~
gnode
Georgia is not in Russia.

~~~
jandrese
Yet.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://flashbak.com/stalins-rope-
roads-401355/](https://flashbak.com/stalins-rope-roads-401355/), which is
cribbed from this. Or rather, particularly shamelessly stolen.

~~~
nerdponx
Thanks!

